# Vacation



## BettaCrazy (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm going on vacation and I'm going to be gone for 5 days. Should I give my betta to my friend? Or--this might sound stupid--, but could he last that long without food?

I'm new to bettas so please everything would help!


----------



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes. Should be fine for five days.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Fish survive in the wild for longer periods of time in the wild than that. Besides most friends usually do nothing but screw up the task.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

feed it good for a couple of days..stop feeding 2 days before you leave..do a water change the day before you leave.....your fish will be fine without being fed for the next 10-15 days or so....


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes, it will usually be much worse if you let a friend take care of your fish. No matter how long you spend teaching them how to do a simple five second procedure, they will decide they know better than you and will screw something up.

Skipping a few feedings isn't bad for fish. In fact, some people purposely dedicate one day of the week as a "fasting day". It lets the fish's body clean out and I think is supposed to prevent bloat or constipation or something like that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2012)

Fasting your fish is supposed to prevent swim bladder disorder/disease, iheartfish.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

My fish survived for over 3 weeks without food so I'd say your fish would be okay for a while. This is off topic, but I know someone who goes by the username of bettacrazy and lives in california. Are you the same person?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

He'd be fine. If your so worried you can always put one of the those vacation block weekend feeders in...


----------



## morla (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh, I didnt know bettas could last that long without eating! My family and I went on vacation for three days and I had my grandma come over and feed them. 

Sorry grandma.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

He should be just fine :]


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Don't use any auto or vacation feeder for the first time while you are gone, if it overfeeds, you can come home to a dead fish. Always test while you watch. Same goes for human vacation feeders.


----------

